# MERRY FRICKIN XMAS EVERYONE!!!



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey fellas, takin a trip to Texas for the Holiday.... Hope everyone has a great one and Santa is great for all of u....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas Dan to you and whole family.. Be safe and have fun!!!!


----------



## Soren (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas guys!


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

Cya Dan!! 


Have a great Christmas!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 23, 2009)

Have a great time Dan, and Merry Christmas everyone. When is it BTW?!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

Season's beatings, Dan. Merry Christmas to you, your bride and the boys.


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas Dan. 

DBII


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 23, 2009)

And a MERRY FRICKIN XMAS to you and yours as well. Such a way with words Have a safe trip.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2009)

A bl**dy fricking Merry X-mas to you and yours too Brother!


----------



## imalko (Dec 23, 2009)

Hope you and your family will have a great time Dan. Best wishes and merry Christmas to everyone.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 23, 2009)

Merriest of Christmases to all! 

What hell, Happy New Year Too!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's to Santa not leaving you a lump of coal.  Have a great time, Dan. Merry Christmas to you and the fam.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## parsifal (Dec 23, 2009)

Have a safe and happy Christmas everyone


----------



## 109ROAMING (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas everybody! Have a good/safe one


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!

I too will be leaving tomorrow for the weekend. Me and the wife will be heading home for the holidays.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas cobbers to you and your loved ones, have a good-un, keep the stubbies cool and flowing and stay safe.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry frickin' Xmas 2 U 2!

Save me a piece of Turducken - goes good with some relish!


----------



## beaupower32 (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry X-Mas everyone, hope you all have a safe and Happy Holidays!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all !

Hopefully a safe and happy one as well !

TO


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

evangilder said:


> Here's to Santa not leaving you a lump of coal.  Have a great time, Dan. Merry Christmas to you and the fam.



Knowin Dan, he'd just find some tight-arse liberal, shove that lump of coal up the aforementioned tailpipe, give it a swift kick, and pop out a diamond for his wife!  

Okay, I hope that didn't sound funnier when the voices in my head said it than it did after I typed it....

So, where in Texas are y'all headin? 

Oh, and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOURS, AS WELL!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2009)

That was funny. Your safe.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all of you guys and gals. Those of you traveling on the countries highways, be safe and come
home safe. Smiles to all... 

And to the exalted Water Buffalo... if you're driving *and* trying to make love to a woman, you're not doing either one
right !!!

Charles


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2009)

Texas.................oh man that sucks big time 

dang should of headed in a more NW direction and I'd blast you with some go ol cold and snow in the Cascades. Be safe bud and avoid the stinking Tornadoes.


----------



## B-17engineer (Dec 23, 2009)

I think there's a typo. You mean the NE section   

Merry Christmas again to all of my friends....stay safe guys


----------



## RabidAlien (Dec 23, 2009)

We moved the tornadoes out of state a long time ago. They're exiled to Oklahoma now.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone. And as the say in the Great White North, keep our stick, and your beers, on the ice!


----------



## Erich (Dec 23, 2009)

NE, ugly ! come to the land of mtns not humps ........


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Dan and a Merry Christmas to all of you here.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 23, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you all, my friends! May your pressies be, big, heavy and hard or big, light and with plastic sound it them!


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 24, 2009)

Glædelig jul allesammen! 
Merry christmas everyone!


----------



## N4521U (Dec 24, 2009)

It's frikin hot here. No Thanksgiving, no Halloween, doesn't feel like Chrissy here in OZ. A merry one to everyone never the less. cheers, Bill


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas every member!


----------



## Negative Creep (Dec 24, 2009)

Not jumping the gun, I'm on the first landmass to hit 25th December so it is in fact Christmas Day already (or at least will be in 4 minutes). You'll be pleased to know it's sunny and warm here with not a trace of snow, but I do feel sorry for you  Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Dan, Becca and family.....be a good boy Dan and do as Becca says.....yea right!


----------



## v2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## rochie (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## DBII (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas everone! There is no work going on at the office today. The bosses where all let go over the past two years. The phones are not busy so the party will be starting in an hour. Everyone is still inviated but it is byob. 

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2009)

N4521U said:


> It's frikin hot here. No Thanksgiving, no Halloween, doesn't feel like Chrissy here in OZ. A merry one to everyone never the less. cheers, Bill



I'll send ya some of the 23 inches of white junk we got over here - for free!!!


----------



## Velius (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Xmas all


----------



## seesul (Dec 24, 2009)

Yep, Merry Xmas to all of ya!


----------



## Maximowitz (Dec 24, 2009)

Happy Christmas to all here!

Be safe and don't drink too much*




*I'll do that for you.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2009)

What [hiccup] did Max say?


----------



## Amsel (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 24, 2009)

Merry Christmas Dan and all my wonderful friends here!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas everyone.

Have a safe trip Dan.


Wheels


----------



## Clave (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## Arsenal VG-33 (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Christmas/Joyeux Noel to all.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2009)

Hope everyone is having a good and safe Christmas


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks Guys, Merry Christmas again!!!!

We are in Bridge City, Texas, feezin nutz off... Cold cold cld.... Had snow flurries last night and ice on the stairs form the rain....

Got all sorts of goodies and fun....


----------



## Erich (Dec 25, 2009)

Sweet D ~ you and Becc gettin on your bikes soon to take a good stiff north wind in your face ride of 20 miles ?

when we had 7 F temps a week or so ago I went out about a block and fell off my carbon crate, fortunately both of us went into the neighbors lawn........freezing swill is so fun

Merry Chrsitmas


----------



## Becca (Dec 29, 2009)

WOW! Thank for all of the good wishes guys!! I hope all of you are having a stunning holiday!!  We have survived thus far, THOUGH mommy, for one, is WAAAAY past ready for school to start back. :-\ SRSLY! lol


----------



## Becca (Dec 29, 2009)

and NO biking, Erich..it's colder than a Witches tit outside..I'm not that hardcore! lol


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 29, 2009)

Aw C'mon!!! Saw a guy on his bike in the park up here in the frozen tundra of Minnesota yesterday. Did not appear to have studs in the tires either. He was either a glutton for punishment or my hero, can't decide which one


----------



## Njaco (Dec 29, 2009)

Cold? This from someone who loves ice hockey in New York??!!!


----------

